# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI Software version 1.4.0.1489

## mohamed73

!!! WARNING: Do not rename "BRAND" and  "MODEL" list to be different as at support site, certain features might  not working properly !!!  
eMMC ToolBox changes: 
 ADD: [Oppo] MasterClear in USERAREA PART tab, Special Task
 ADD: New eMMC5x FFU files for eMMC5x Field Firmware Update
         MICRON-S0J9K9(16).ffu
         SAMSUNG-3H6CAB(210).ffu
         SAMSUNG-DH6DAB(210).ffu
         SAMSUNG-GD6BMB(5).ffu
 BUGFIX: UFI Lite connection issue
 BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements  Android ToolBox changes:
 ADD: Oppo EngineeringMode Task in ADB tab, Special Task
 ADD: [Oppo] MasterClear for Qualcomm and MediaTek, Special Task
 ADD: External Loader selection list for Qualcomm firehose and MediaTek DA and auth (Click on the label) 
 BUGFIX: Auth spesific routine improved
 BUGFIX: Nokia Fastboot flashing issue for (Qualcomm platform)
 BUGFIX: Oppo MediaTek flashing issue with error S_PRELOADER_INVALID
 BUGFIX: MediaTek flashing issue with error S_FTHND_FILE_IS_NOT_LOADED_YET
 BUGFIX: Oppo EDL flashing with VIP issue  NOTE:
 Bootloader Authorization service is limited as "Bootloader  Authorization" which is required for Identify, Flashing, Read, Write,  Erase and Special Task menu
 If Bootloader Authorization request fails, you may retry 2 more times at no cost
 For any issue and refund claim because of software bugs, you may write  an email to support[at]ufibox.com, please include your detailed logs 
Update Your Software From Synchronize Files From Setting Menu Of Ufi Software   *COPY UFI EXE AND PAST C:\UFI*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
PASS==WASIM ALFIYA*

----------

